# anyone have a sauce?



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I like making fish cakes by essentially substituting cooked fish in place of crabmeat and then following the crabcake recipe on the old bay box. I like them alot, but often finding myself wishing I had a sauce or something to juice it up a bit. I'm not talking tarter sauce! something a bit more fancy. any ideas?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hot sauce!!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm a huge fan of hot sauce, but it's not what I'm lookin for. Something that might impress the inlaws for example.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Peppercon white sauce*

Ask and you shall recieve.........


2 cups of milk
1 small onion diced
5 crushed black peppercorns
4 fresh parsley sprigs
1 bay leaf
4 sprigs of fresh thyme
1 tblsp of butter
1 tblsp flour
pinch of salt
fresh grated nutmeg

In a small sacuepan, combine milk, onion, peppercorns, parsley, bay leaf and thyme. Slowly heat over medium-low heat, stirring occasionally until warmed. 

Meanwhile in a medium saucepan melt butter over medium heat. Stir in flour and cook stirring for 1 min. Whisk warm milk mixture and pinch of salt and bring to a simmer. reduce heat to low and cook whisking occasionally until thickened for about 25 mins. Add more salt if needed and nutmeg. Strain through fine meshed strainer or cheese cloth before serving. 

Dijon Dill Sauce

1 cup of plain yogurt
1 tblsp chopped fresh dill
2 tsp dijon mustard
1 tsp lemon juice
1 tsp lime juice

Combine all ingredients in a medium sized bowl and mix well. Cover and placed in refridgerator until chilled, NOT COLD. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

sweet,
I like the sound of the second one.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Second one does sound good and will try, but only after I try the first one because I said to myself reading the ingredients and all, "Damn, that sound tasty, gotta try it".

Thanks Dog!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Man, both of those sound good. Thanks Dogg...
.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

well I finally got around to trying the dill sauce (on crabcakes not fishcakes). It was good, I had to adjust the recipe to my taste though.
I changed the mustard from 2 tsp to 2 tblsp. and added 1/2 tsp sugar and 1/2 tsp salt. It was good as ruddedogg had it listed, but for me the yogurt taste was overpowering. I think I upped the dill a little bit too.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*rockhead*

I call those fish-cakes you're making "poor man's crab cakes" -- love doin' striper that way.

Anyhow -- another, non-sauce option is to make your own mayonnaise (plenty of recipes around) and serve the cakes as sandwiches made w/ the mayo and an artisan bread + a light sprinkle of old bay.

Good eats.

Ex


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Crab cakes + Bearnaise = mmmmmmmmmmmm

Not as complicated as it looks.


----------

